# Photos of Types of Scrap



## goldsilverpro (Aug 12, 2007)

Great photos. If you've never seen photo silver flake, Pt thermocouple wire, Pt labware, Pt catheters, and bench sweeps and filings, here's where to see them. I can't believe I haven't seen this page before.

http://www.midwestrefineries.com/imagegallery.htm


----------



## Charlena (Aug 23, 2007)

Do you think this medical grade wire I have pictured below could be the kind they talk about?
Just have to see if anyone knows before scrapping out as insulated wire. 
Thanks


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 23, 2007)

Charlena,
When in doubt about any wire try it in nitric acid,
or your acid from gold test kit. If it survives the
acid test it isn't copper. Medical stuff I would say
you never know, but mainly high temperature
applications will have the platinum thermocouple 
wire. Jim


----------



## Charlena (Aug 23, 2007)




----------

